# Bionicon und automatische Sattelstützen



## Nicki-Nitro (30. August 2008)

sagenhaft  

Freitag vor einer Woche habe ich mir die Gravity Dropper (mit Remotehebel) direkt aus den USA bestellt. http://www.gravitydropper.com/GravityDropper.html Am Donnerstag drauf war sie schon da. Gestern habe ich sie eingebaut und gleich eine kurze Feierabendtour mit Uphills, Singletrails und anschliessendem Downhill gemacht. Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert. Ich habe den Remotehebel für die linke Seite bestellt, weil auf der rechten Seite ja schon den "Bionicon"-Knopf ist. Es geht aber genauso einfach wie mit links schalten. Somit muss ich keine Hände vom Lenker nehmen, wenn ich einerseits die Geometrie verstellen möchte und gleichzeitig die dazu passende Sattelposition einstellen kann. Anbei ein paar Impressionen...

Nach dem Uphill bin ich gleich (ohne anzuhalten) in den Singletrail eingebogen. Zuerst ging es ein wenig hoch und runter. Deshalb kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Gravity Dropper in die Trailposition (2,5cm Absenkung) abgesenkt. Die Geometrie meines Edison kurz vom Uphillmodus ein wenig entschärft und in Trailposition justiert. Danach wurde es plötzlich steiler, also wieder den Hebel (für die Sattelstütze) gedrückt und diese dann ganz (7,5cm) abgesenkt und gut wars. Dann kam wieder ein kurzer gegenanstieg, also Stütze wieder ausgefahren um gut hochzukommen. Der anschliessende Downhill wurde im mit runtergelassener Sattelstütze (nicht Hose  ) und in Downhillgeometrie absolviert. Unten im Tal wieder angekommen, kurz den Hebel gedrückt und die Sattelstütze fürs nach Hause fahren wieder hochgefahren und die Geometrie des Edisons wieder ein wenig steiler eingestellt.  ... Und das alles ohne einmal abzusteigen.... Nur die Bremsen haben einiges mitgemacht. Zeit zum abkühlen hatten die nicht. 

Was noch am besten war, das ganze hat mich nur 250 Dollar gekostet inkl. Versand und passender Reduzierhülse (ca. 170 EUR oder 275 CHF). Billiger und besser geht es derzeit kaum. Die Stütze hätte mich in Deutschland - SQ-Lab - 250 - 270 EUR oder in der Schweiz 450 CHF gekostet. Zollgebühren kamen auch nicht dazu. 

Ich muss sagen, die automatische Sattelstütze mit Remotehebel vom Lenker aus ist die logische Ergänzung zur Geometrieverstellung bei Bionicon-Bikes. Dadurch ist noch mehr _"on the fly"_ möglich. So was sollte sich jeder besorgen.


----------



## 1800zx (30. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> So was sollte sich jeder besorgen.



Gerne, aber nicht für 170! Beim besten Willen nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (30. August 2008)

Sehe ich auch so. Die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen! Komfortabel ist es sicherlich, sieht aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, noch mehr Kabel und dazu dieser Preis!


----------



## Oberland (30. August 2008)

@Nicki

Was für eine Rahmengrösse fährst du?

Bin schon länger auf der suche nach so ner Sattelstütze, aber niemand hat gerade eine da um das ganze auszuprobieren. Und da du gerad von mir aus hinter dem Hügel wohnst würde ich diese mal begutachten kommen wenn dies geht?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. August 2008)

Oberland schrieb:


> @Nicki
> 
> Was für eine Rahmengrösse fährst du?
> 
> Bin schon länger auf der suche nach so ner Sattelstütze, aber niemand hat gerade eine da um das ganze auszuprobieren. Und da du gerad von mir aus hinter dem Hügel wohnst würde ich diese mal begutachten kommen wenn dies geht?



Hallo Oberländer,

ich fahre Rahmengrösse "M". kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen. Wann und wo einfach per privater Nachricht.


----------



## Oberland (31. August 2008)

OK werd dir ne PN senden, wenn es mir geht.
Besten Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## 20madmax08 (13. September 2008)

also eine absenkbare sattelstÃ¼tze ohne den ganzen kabelkram tut es auch.. 
habe eine kindshock KSI900 und die lÃ¤sst sich um 12,5 cm absenken.
fÃ¼r 120â¬ ist es das beste preis / leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis in meinen augen...


----------



## flatrider (13. September 2008)

hab mir auch die kindshock i900 in 30,9 geholt. mit meinem händler hab ich dann den versuch gestartet sie an bionicon`s 30,0 anzupassen.
hab sie einfach abdrehen lassen auf das maß. die wandstärke langt locker aus dafür. preis/leistung ist wirklich optimal bei der ks i900...


----------



## DeBroglie (14. September 2008)

Flatliner, könntest Du evtl. Bilder von der abgedrehten Sattelstütze einstellen (z.B. von unten wg. Wandstärke)? 
Hast Du die 300mm oder die 400mm Variante?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Mr G. (14. September 2008)

Hi flatrider!

Geniale Idee!
Wo hast du das machen lassen und was hat es dich gekostet?

Gruss
Mr. G.


----------



## flatrider (14. September 2008)

Hab das mal mit meinem Händler Stefans-Bikeladen zusammen ausprobiert wollen.
Um das ganze in die Drehbank einzuspannen haben wir sie erstmal zerlegt, dann aber bemerkt das man die ""Kolbenstange" nicht so leicht entfernen kann da alles nach dem Einbau mit der Stütze verpresst wurde. Bei der Sattelbefestigung ist es das gleiche Problem.
Deswegen braucht man auch eine Drehbank mit einem Durchlaß (hoffe das nennt man wirklich so) von mindestens 82mm da man sonst nicht gerade einspannen kann. Bei uns in der Firma hab ich keine passende gefunden, dafür bei meinem Vater, die machen größere Teile.
Hat auch alles super funktioniert, nur haben wir sie nicht mehr richtig mit Luft befüllen können.
Mein Händler hat dann gleich die nächste geopfert zum abdrehen (diesmal ohne zu zerlegen  ), mit der ich heute meine erste richtige Tour gefahren bin und ich muss sagen ich will nix mehr anderes fahren!
Hier mal Fotos:










Die Wandstärke reicht locker aus, lediglich im unteren Bereich (10mm), wo das Gewinde ist, beträgt sie nur 1mm.
Das Gewinde muss aber keine Kräfte aushalten wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr G. (14. September 2008)

Hi flatrider!

Sehr freundlich von deinem Händler eine Stütze zu opfern.
Würde das bedeuten, dass er evtl. sowas auch auf Bestellung macht?
Ein Freund von mir hat schon überlegt, das Sitzrohr seines Bionicons auszuaalen (nennt man das so?) aber wenn das an der Sattelstütze ginge - wäre ja top.
Ich fahre übrigens die gleiche seit ca. 4 Wochen - bis jetzt no problems und ein sehr "flowiges" Gesamtfahrgefühl - vor allem weil das Anhalten wegfällt.

Aber warum habt ihr die nicht höher abgedreht - komplett versenken geht damit dann ja nicht. War das KS-Label so wichtig?

Gruß Mr. G.


----------



## sunabar (14. September 2008)

Laut BIKE bringen Crank Brothers ihre Sattelstütze (komplett überarbeitet, Preis ?) jetzt auch in 27,2mm raus. Da bräuchte man das auch nichts feilen und schleifen.


----------



## flatrider (14. September 2008)

@mr.G
ich denk schon das er das auf bestellung macht. nur der dreher bei meinem vater muss halt zeit haben. 

@sunabar
hab mir die crank brother in 27,2 auf der eurobike angeschaut, da ist die hubstange wirklich verdammt dünn. außerdem hat sie keine 12cm verstellbereich


----------



## DeBroglie (15. September 2008)

Danke Flatrider!

Die Stütze kommt damit recht weit oben auf meine Wunschliste. 
Mal sehen, evtl. fahr ich mal bei Stefans Bikeladen vorbei, richtig weit ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Trasher_one (15. September 2008)

So nun meld ich mich auch mal zu wort.

Bin die stÃ¼tze dieses wochenende auch mal probegesessen bei flatrider. 
einfach nur klasse das teil, und werde ich mir auch mal zulegen, wenns das geld zulÃ¤sst. 

Zur stÃ¼tze selber, sie ist absolut steif, kein spiel am zylinder, kein drehen mÃ¶glich, das was man manchmal Ã¼ber die crankbrothers hÃ¶rt.
Sieht auch deutlich robuster aus als die 27,5mm versionen anderer hersteller und nicht dieser pfusch mit reduzierhÃ¼lse.
ptisch auch deutlich schÃ¶ner als diese hÃ¤****che gravitydropper.


und der Verstellbereich von *12,5cm *reicht vÃ¶llig aus, sogar fÃ¼rs Ironwood mit dem hohen tretlager und ist dazu noch deutlich mehr als die konkurenz auf dem momentanen sattelstÃ¼tzenmarkt. 

Preislich auch im grÃ¼nen bereich (keine 120â¬ wie oben geschrieben, sondern etwas mehr, in deutschland durch importeure etc)

*Fazit: *
Lohnenswertes Tuning fÃ¼r Bionicon, und kÃ¶nnte auch gleich zur serienaustattung aufgenommen werden


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. September 2008)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> ... und nicht dieser pfusch mit reduzierhülse. Optisch auch deutlich schöner als diese hä****che gravitydropper.



Das will ich mal überlesen haben.  Sie ist dafür deutlich pflegeleichter. Der Gummiüberzug schützt die Mechanik vor eintretenden Schmutz. Da ist kein ständiges saubermachen und schmieren nötig, wie bei den Krankbrüdern und Kindgedöns. Auch die Lösung mit der Reduzierhülse ist nicht schlechter, als das Abdrehen der Sattelstütze oder das Ausreiben des Rahmens. Da fragt man sich, was eher rumgepfusche ist. 
Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden. Die Sattelklemmung sitzt bombenfest. Da wackelt nichts, selbst wenn man das Bike am Sattel anhebt. Alles stabile Mechanik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20madmax08 (26. September 2008)

Trasher_one schrieb:


> So nun meld ich mich auch mal zu wort.
> 
> Bin die stütze dieses wochenende auch mal probegesessen bei flatrider.
> einfach nur klasse das teil, und werde ich mir auch mal zulegen, wenns das geld zulässt.
> ...


 

sorry 124,90 bei 
http://www.geile-biketeile.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=i900&osCsid=24cf5c14a66f8a7a4943018f687611d2


----------



## Samweis (6. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal ein Wort zum Anpassen der Kindshock i900 an das 30 mm - Bionicon Sitzrohr:

Angetrieben durch den Beitrag von Flatrider und nach neiderfülltem Zusehen, wie Mr. G locker-lässig auf einer schönen Mittelgebirgsrunde on-the-fly seine Sattelhöhe an das jeweilige Gelände anpasst habe ich dann auch zugeschlagen und die i900 geordert. Kam auch prompt und macht einen soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, auch wenn sie beim ersten Austesten ein bisschen überredet werden wollte (einmal sehr kräftig dran ziehen hat dann aber gereicht).

Aber eine Drehmaschine, die das Gerät einspannen kann habe ich nicht gefunden, obwohl wir kein ganz kleiner metallverarbeitender Betrieb sind. Ausreiben des Rahmens um insgesamt fast 5 zehntel kommt mir bei meinem Golden Willow nicht in den Sinn, ich schmeisse erstens keinen 1800 - Euro - Garantieanspruch in die Tonne. Und zweitens ist die Wandstärke des Sitzrohres nicht so üppig bemessen.

Die Wandstärke der i900 hingegen ist großzügig, da stimme ich Flatrider zu, zumal die Lackierung auch recht dick aufgetragen ist und die hat ja nun mal gar nichts zu halten. Ich habe kurzerhand mit Geduld, Feile und Nass-Schleifpapier gearbeitet. Nach gut 2 Stunden passte die Stütze wie angegossen und funktioniert jetzt richtig gut.

Mein Fazit bislang: Das lohnt sich, Geld und Arbeit sind gut investiert, die Bionicon Bikes werden damit endgültig zu Multi-Vario-Alleskönnern ... macht Spaß!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Oktober 2008)

Samweis schrieb:


> Mein Fazit bislang: Das lohnt sich, Geld und Arbeit sind gut investiert, die Bionicon Bikes werden damit endgültig zu Multi-Vario-Alleskönnern ... macht Spaß!



Genau meine Rede, mit welcher automatischer Vario-Sattelstütze auch immer.


----------



## ncc1701 (18. Januar 2009)

Dank flatriders Beitrag habe ich mir die Kindshock i900-R hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und mit selbst gedrehten PVC Adaptern in einer Drehbank abgedreht.

Gestern war die erste Ausfahrt und auf einem Schneetrail mit Variostütze
einfach nur genial!!!!

Ncc 1701


----------



## tear (20. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand schon was von der Rase Black Mamba gehört?

http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

Die Stütze hat eine Verstellbereich von fast 23cm, und das beste ist, dass sie in 30,0 mm erhältlich ist. Allerdings ist der Preis von 379.-$ nicht ganz günstig und
mit über 600g ist sie auch nicht die leichteste.

Edit:

Hier noch ein Video zur Black Mamba:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1504364525/bctid1830104929


----------



## guruW (20. Januar 2009)

hi tear
hier (und in den folgenden beiträgen) wurde diese stütze kurz angerissen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5048428&postcount=327
greez guru

p.s. kann man nimmer einen beitragslink setzen, dass man gleich im kompletten fred drinne ist?


----------



## tear (16. Juni 2009)

Wie ist bei Euch die Langzeiterfahrung mit der abgedrehten Kindshock?
Hält die Stütze den Belastungen stand?
Habe mir nun auch die Stütze geholt und stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ob ich den Rahmen ausreibe oder die Stütze abdrehe.
Finde irgendwie beide Lösungen nicht ideal.

Grüße Tear


----------



## flatrider (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit der abgedrehten Stütze gemacht.
Haltbarkeit ist auch 1A, bin schon ziemlich oft mit ganzem Gewicht (ca.87kg) auf dem Sattel gelandet, da fehlt nix.
Auch von einer weichen Sattelklemmung, wie die Freeride schreibt, konnte ich bis jetzt noch nichts feststellen.
Ich bin zufrieden und würde es immer wieder machen...


----------



## 20madmax08 (19. Juni 2009)

dreh die stütze ab und nicht den Rahmen!!!! wenn du kein montags kindshock modell wie viele andere hast und die stütze dann hält ist es gut.
mein kumpel SS2 und ich CD moto werden uns eine Black Mamba stütze leisten.
alles andere ausser die Black Mamba und die GD kannst in die tonne treten. 2 kaputte ksi 900 reichen mir jedenfalls...


----------



## tear (23. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Tips, habe nun auch erfolgreich abgedreht!
Sobald der Dauerregen aufhört geht´s auf den Trail zum testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampmann (30. Juni 2009)

ncc1701 schrieb:


> Dank flatriders Beitrag habe ich mir die Kindshock i900-R hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und mit selbst gedrehten PVC Adaptern in einer Drehbank abgedreht.
> Ncc 1701



Habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Bionicon Edison und auch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Variostütze.

@ ncc1701: Kannst Du mal nähere Infos zu den selbst gedrehten PVC Adapter geben? Bin auch an einer Variostütze interessiert, habe auch eine Drehbank, steh allerdings etwas auf´m Schlauch wozu Du die PVC-Adapter benötigst...

@ Flatrider: Hast Du noch die "Dreher-Kontakte" über Deinen Vater? Inwieweit wäre da eine "Auftragsarbeit" möglich?

@ all: Gibt es noch andere bereits getestete aber hier noch nicht vorgestellt Systeme? 

Danke an alle

Michael


----------



## rebell74 (9. Juli 2009)

Frage:

1. Es gibt ne KS 900i und ne ne 950i. Was ist der Unterschied?

2. Es gibt 2 Längen, 300 und 400mm. Im ausgefahrenen oder zusammengesteckten Zustand? Wie lang ist jeweils der äußere Teil??


----------



## tear (9. Juli 2009)

1. Die Sattelklemmung.
2.a. In ausgefahrenem Zustand
2.b. 75mm bzw. 125mm Auszug

Grüße,

Tear


----------



## rebell74 (9. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antwort 

Hab mal ein wenig ausgemessen und für mich käme nur die 300mm Version in Frage. Somit muss ich mit den 7,5cm auskommen. Ich müsste jetzt nur noch wissen wie lang der Äußere Teil der Sattelst., d.h. das schwarze Röhrchen ist!


----------



## tear (10. Juli 2009)

400 - 125 =275 mm
300 - 75 =225 mm


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre zwar kein Bionicon, aber auch ne 30,0er Sattelstütze. 
Hat von euch schon einer die I950 in der Hand gehabt und die versucht abzudrehen! Die I900 ist wegen dem Seatback eher nicht so obtimal für mich. Die I950 soll aber nurn 50g leichter sein. Ich befürchte die haben das Rohr dann dünner gemacht und durch abdrehen bleibt nicht mehr genug übrig!
Was meint ihr?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## schneller Emil (30. September 2009)

ich fahr jetzt seit einiger zeit eine gravity dropper und bin äußerst zufrieden!
v.a. ist alles mechanisch, notfalls gut zu reinigen und man kann jedes einzelteil nachbestellen!
thumbs up!
e.

nachtrag: kein setback bei GD -> gut so


----------



## esta (30. September 2009)

hey jungs mein Tipp, wartet bis Februar ab da is die KS i900 etc auch in 27.2mm erhältlich und ihr verliert keine garantie.


----------



## jan84 (30. September 2009)

esta schrieb:


> hey jungs mein Tipp, wartet bis Februar ab da is die KS i900 etc auch in 27.2mm erhältlich und ihr verliert keine garantie.



Ob die dann auch auf 26,8 abzudrehen ist ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampmann (10. Februar 2010)

esta schrieb:


> hey jungs mein Tipp, wartet bis Februar ab da is die KS i900 etc auch in 27.2mm erhältlich und ihr verliert keine garantie.



Inzwischen ist Februar... 
Gibt´s die KS 900i inzwischen mit 27,2mm?
@ esta: Woher stammt denn Deine Information?

Wär für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## hamsteralex (10. Februar 2010)

Kampmann schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist Februar...
> Gibt´s die KS 900i inzwischen mit 27,2mm?
> @ esta: Woher stammt denn Deine Information?
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## esta (10. Februar 2010)

die informationen stammten von kindshock: http://www.bike-eu.com/products/3566/ks-suspension-fork-with-limited-diameter.html
selber waren die infos die man auf einer der messen verbreitet hat, aber als ich mich langsam selber gefragt habe wo das teil bleibt hab ich dem importeur ne mail geschickt und mal nachgefragt, der meinte frühjahr 2011....

das teil heißt übrigens KS i7
importeur is E. Wiener Bike Parts gmbh

edit: noch ein kleiner nachtrag wenn ich das richtig sehe vertreibt http://www.sportsnut.de
die Blacx Jewel Am is auch ne remote sattelstütze mit 27.2mm durchmesser kostet aber geschlagene 299
http://www.blacx.eu


----------



## milchkoenig (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich war die warterei vor ein paar Wochen satt und hab mir die hier bestellt:  
http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm 
Ist auch nicht gerade billig aber qualitative Top.


----------



## saturno (10. Februar 2010)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Also ich war die warterei vor ein paar Wochen satt und hab mir die hier bestellt:
> http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm
> Ist auch nicht gerade billig aber qualitative Top.



ist ja schon nett schlecht gemacht in bezug auf die verstellmöglichkeiten, aber wie die im dauerbetrieb bei unserem schmodder nach einer zeit aussieht. hab da bedenken mit den vielen löchern in denen der stift zur arretierung einrasten soll. kannste sicher nur mit dem neoprenie fahren sonst versifft die sofort. berichte mal.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2010)

tja, ihr könnt lachen, aber ich hab an meinem SS eine billige KS850 für 29 Euro dran, dazu ein Remote (Hebel von RockShox-Forke) gebastelt: Funktioniert tadellos.
Allerdings ist es so, daß das Sattelrohr relativ schräg ist.
An meinem 2.-Bike ist das Sattelrohr steiler, da federt sie tatsächlich einwenig.
Am SS jedoch garnicht. Und für den Preis und die Funktion......unschlagbar!
(Alu-Reduzierhülse ca. 100mm geschlitzt auf 27.2mm drin).

Als Übergangslösung zur 2099 erscheinenden Syntace etc. eine sehr billige, funktionierende Alternative. Man sollte allerdings nicht zu schwer sein. Mehr als 95kg würde ich ihr nicht zumuten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (11. Februar 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> ist ja schon nett schlecht gemacht in bezug auf die verstellmöglichkeiten, aber wie die im dauerbetrieb bei unserem schmodder nach einer zeit aussieht. hab da bedenken mit den vielen löchern in denen der stift zur arretierung einrasten soll. kannste sicher nur mit dem neoprenie fahren sonst versifft die sofort. berichte mal.



Der Noeprenüberzug ist schon mit dabei und auch so befestigt das alles dicht ist. 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist schon mal Super!
Die Technik ist simpel und funktional da hab ich keine Sorge das sie ihren Dienst einstellen könnte. 
Falls sie dann doch mal vermockt ist -> reinigen, fetten und weiter!
Hydrauische Stützen sind zweifelsohne leichter aber sicher auch defektanfälliger.
Wenn der Winter nachlässt werde ich sie mal richtig ran nehmen und berichten.


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Februar 2010)

Ach ja die Löcher sind auf der Vorderseite wo selbst ohne Neo nur wenig Dreck ankommt.


----------



## Masberg (21. April 2010)

Samweis schrieb:


> . Ich habe kurzerhand mit Geduld, Feile und Nass-Schleifpapier gearbeitet. Nach gut 2 Stunden passte die Stütze wie angegossen und funktioniert jetzt richtig gut.
> 
> Mein Fazit bislang: Das lohnt sich, Geld und Arbeit sind gut investiert, die Bionicon Bikes werden damit endgültig zu Multi-Vario-Alleskönnern ... macht Spaß!




Oh je! Ich habe mir gedacht, dann schleife und feile ich auch mal die 900er Kindshock ab, wenn es nur 2 Stunden dauert. EINEN ZENTIMETER habe ich nach 2 Stunden nun auch schon geschafft.

OHHHH Sche**e! Jemand da, der für nen kleinen Obulus bereit ist mir das Ding abzudrehen? 

Bitte!


----------



## Masberg (24. April 2010)

Fertig!
5 Stunden feinste feilerei...
irgendwann hatte ich es dann raus.


----------



## firevsh2o (15. September 2010)

Hallo an alle "Kindshockabdreher"! Halten eure Sattelstützen noch? Ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen was ich mir für mein Transition Dirtbag mit 30mm Sitzrohr für eine Stütze zulegen könnte...

Danke!


----------



## tear (15. September 2010)

Hält wie ne eins, keine Probleme....


----------



## Masberg (15. September 2010)

hält


----------



## Resibiker (15. September 2010)

Hi ihr abdreher und basteler 

Ich find immer noch die Gravity Lösung perfect.
Gravity Dropper Turbo Remout 27,2mm sattelstützen durchmesser 300mm baulänge orginal adapter mitbestelt (beim Händler meines vertrauens) raufs aufs Edison und 2.5cm oder 10cm absenken.
Wackelt nicht und klemt nicht ein, wie die luft stützen.1300km

Auf meinem Cube hatte ich die Maverick Speedball R 75mm (pneumatich).
Wackelt nach 3000km und hakelte regelmäsig beim ausfahren.

Ok wen mann die Gravity raus springen lässt solte Mann nichts in der schusslienie ....


----------



## domvr29 (16. September 2010)

Servus,
hab ja mein Edison noch nicht so lange. Mir ist aber schon beim ersten Bergab am We vom Brocken aufgefallen, das ich am Sitz hängen bleiben.

Nun habe ich bei eBay ne Kind Shock KSP-850 Vario Sattelstütze gesehen. Ist auch nen schmaler kurz. Denke ich mal.

Nun ist meine Frage wie muss oder darf denn der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze sein? Damit sie ins Edison passt.


----------



## dj_evil (5. November 2010)

Kommt da ev. in Zukunft noch ne Bionicon Stütze? 

http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...D&date=20100826&CC=DE&NR=102009010170A1&KC=A1

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarsCC (6. November 2010)

@ dj_evil: Coole Entdeckung! 

Ich habe die Kindshock i7 (27,2mm) mit Adapter auf 30mm verbaut, und das funktioniert ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. November 2010)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Kommt da ev. in Zukunft noch ne Bionicon Stütze?
> 
> http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...D&date=20100826&CC=DE&NR=102009010170A1&KC=A1
> 
> Gruss



Da lässt sich ja noch nicht so viel rauslesen. Klingt eigentlich, wie fast alle anderen automatischen Sattelstützen. Haben die anderen Hersteller darauf noch keine Patente?


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Da lässt sich ja noch nicht so viel rauslesen. Klingt eigentlich, wie fast alle anderen automatischen Sattelstützen.


Abwarten 
Die automatische Bionicon Sattelstütze wird (höchstwahrscheinlichst) mit der pneumatischen Geometrieverstellung gekoppelt sein
 - auch wenn dies vor wenigen Monaten noch dementiert wurde 



Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Haben die anderen Hersteller darauf noch keine Patente?


Klick auf Alle sichten


----------



## hipster (7. November 2010)

Tja. Warten oder nicht warten. Eine Sattelstütze muss sich in der Praxis auch noch bewähren, was ja längst nicht alle tun... Dann gibt es da noch die Missionierung von Leuten mit ihren Lieblingsprodukten.

Ich habe mir -aufgrund des vorteilhaften Dollarpreises- vorerst mal eine 5-Inch Gravity Dropper Turbo reingezogen und warte nun mal ab, was der Markt in den nächsten zwei Jahren so bringt. Inkl. ersten Erfahrungsberichten, abzüglich Missionierungsversuche und Werbegaukeleien


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. November 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Abwarten
> Die automatische Bionicon Sattelstütze wird (höchstwahrscheinlichst) mit der pneumatischen Geometrieverstellung gekoppelt sein
> - auch wenn dies vor wenigen Monaten noch dementiert wurde
> 
> Klick auf Alle sichten



WOW, dann fehlt ja nur noch die daran gekoppelte automatische Luftdruckanpassung der Reifen. Hoher Druck im Uphillmodus und niedriger Druck im Downhillmodus. 

Spass beiseite, wenn das ans Bionicon-System gekoppelt ist, dann funzt es ja nur dort. Aber es het ja jetzt mehr als genügend Alternativen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. November 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir -aufgrund des vorteilhaften Dollarpreises- vorerst mal eine 5-Inch Gravity Dropper Turbo reingezogen und warte nun mal ab, was der Markt in den nächsten zwei Jahren so bringt. Inkl. ersten Erfahrungsberichten, abzüglich Missionierungsversuche und Werbegaukeleien




Eine gute Wahl. Ich habe die klassische Gravity Dropper mit 4" Absenkung. Zugunsten weniger Gewichts, habe ich aber die GD in den Keller verbannt und gegen eine leichte aus Carbon getauscht. Da ich mir jetzt aber ein Racefully kaufe (Top Fuel) kommt die Gravity Dropper wieder ans Remedy.


----------



## Mentor (22. November 2010)

Gut das mein Supershutle schon ein 30.9 er Sattelrohr hat.
Nachdem ich meine 31.6er Kindshock 950i vom Eidison ver-ebayt 
hab,wart ich schon sehnsüchtig auf die neue mit 30.9.
Wenn man einmal so ein Teil in Gebrauch hatte und sich
drann gewöhnt hatte,will mans einfach nicht mehr missen.
Ausserdem siehts lustig aus wenn ich momentan bei meiner 
starren Stütze ab und an beim Fahren den Verstellhebel such 
und einen auf Michael Jackson mach


----------



## 321Stefan (24. November 2010)

Hallo

Bin auf der Suche nach einer originalen Bionicon Sattelstütze 30,0 x 400

Danke


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2010)

hach, wenn du Glück hast, hab ich noch eine rumfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (10. Dezember 2010)

dj_evil schrieb:


> Kommt da ev. in Zukunft noch ne Bionicon Stütze?


Falls ja und sie bringen KEINE Sattelstütze in 30,0 raus, 
dann muss ich mit denen mal ein ernstes Bierchen trinken! 


Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> WOW, dann fehlt ja nur noch die daran gekoppelte automatische Luftdruckanpassung der Reifen.


Das Thema ist nicht ganz neu, Zeichnungen für ähnliche Systeme gibts bereits wirklich! 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann stand ein Kommentar dazu vergangenes Jahr in der Bike-Bravo (Jubiläumsausgabe).


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (9. Februar 2011)

Tach zusamme

Ich hab mir erst vor 3 Wochen nen Edison 1 gegönnt.

Nun hab ich auch mal über ne Rock Shox Reverb nachgedacht.
Passt die Variante mit 30,9mm 100%-ig, oder muss da auch "rumgefeilt" werden?


Gruß us Kölle


----------



## scooby_ (10. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre auch ein Edison, allerdings ein LTD. Was weiß ich, was die in welchem Produktionsjahr an welchem Modell für ein Maß verwendet haben, jedenfalls nicht durchgängig das gleiche. An deiner Stelle würde ich es einfach selber nachmessen (lassen), dann weißt du genau wo du dran bist.


----------



## firevsh2o (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir eine 30mm 5" Gravitydropper Turbo bestellt. Die gibt es noch nicht offiziell auf deren Homepage ist aber seit gestern verfügbar.... ich bin schon gespannt!


----------



## milchkoenig (13. März 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Rase Sattelstütze in 30.0mm.
Nun habe ich zum neuen Jahr für mein SuperShuttle ein neues Rahmendreieck mit ICSG Aufnahme und eine Hammerschmitd spendiert.
Leider haben die neuen Rahmen einen Sattelstützendurchmesser von 30.9mm und meine heiß geliebte Rase passt nicht mehr

Jetzt bin ich auf der Such nach einer Reduzierhülse von 30.9mm auf 30.0mm, ohne Erfolg!
Hat Jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas her bekomme?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tear (13. März 2011)

Als provisorische Lösung kannst Du eine Coladose zerschneiden und mehrere Lagen des Bleches dazwischen klemmen. Das hält eigentlich ganz gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (13. März 2011)

wende dich doch mal direkt an Rase. Die Stütze gibt es auch in 30,9. Vielleicht kannst du es selber umbauen mit dem entsprechenden Endstück. Der Entwickler ist sehr hilfsbereit. 

greez guru


----------



## Woife (21. November 2011)

Hallo,

für mein Bionicon Tesla (2010) habe ich mir (für 229 statt 299) bei Alpha Bikes in München die Blacx Jewel Vario-Sattelstütze 30 mm geholt, eine Stunde getestet und wieder abgebaut.

Vorteile: Der Seilzug geht in den fixen Teil der Stütze, das heißt, keine Seilzubewegung beim Verstellen. Per Lenkerschalter ist sie relativ leicht auszulösen und funktioniert mit Magneten.

Nachteile: a) Es gibt nur drei Einstellungen: unten, mittig und oben.

b) Die Verrastung in der mittleren Stufe greift nur beim Ausfahren von unten, was während der Fahrt nicht so einfach einzustellen ist.

c) Der Satteldrehpunkt nach oben und unten liegt in der Sattelrohrachse und nicht einige Zentimeter nach hinten versetzt wie bei festen Sattelrohren. Meinen Sattel musste ich deshalb ganz nach hinten schieben, um die vorherige optimale Einstellung zu erreichen. Das verstärkt den folgend beschriebenen Effekt leider noch.

d) Der Sattelkopf ist aber leider eine mechanische Fehlkonstruktion: Der Kopf ist nur konisch durch eine Schraube gegen Verdrehen des Sattel nach unten und oben gesichert (meine normale Sattelstütze hat eine ordentliche Verzahnung und die Schraube hält nur die verzahnten Teile zusammen). 

Das heißt, im Gelände verdreht sich der Sattel nach hinten, wenn man ihn einmal kräftig belastet, obwohl ich die Innensechskantschraube bis kurz vor dem Zereißen angezogen habe (und ich habe schon einige Schrauben abgedreht ;-). Es fehlt irgendeine Art von Verzahnung.

Habe das Ding schweren Herzens wieder abgebaut und werde es am Samstag zu Alpha Bikes zurückbringen. Ist nur für Softies oder leichte Mädels geeignet.

Grüße aus München

Woife


----------



## panino (24. November 2011)

Hab an meinem ALVA eine Rock Shox Reverb. Bin absolut zufrieden und würde das Ding freiwillig nicht mehr hergeben wollen.


----------



## Mätz__ (4. März 2012)

Sooo! Das wichtigste zuerst: Hat denn einer ein Bilder von seinem Edison mit ner Remote Stütze für mich? Wie verlegt ihr denn den Zug?

Also ich werde mir, wenn denn möglich eine Gravity Dropper zulegen. Am liebsten mit 125mm Verstellung.
Was ist denn dabei der Unterschied zwischen Up and Down und Multiposiotion?
Up und Down hat den Stift der in das Loch der Stütze greift, gehe ich mal von aus? Aber wie klemmt denn Mulitposition die Sattelstange?

Gibts eine Alternative zu ner 27,2mm Stütze mit Adapter? Die 0,9mm von der 30,9mm Stütze abdrehen klingt ja auch nicht soo verkehrt. Oder halt feilen 

2 Rad-Kollegen fahren die Gravity Dropper, der eine schon 4 Jahre ohne Mängel und das bei viel Gewicht und viel hartem Einsatz.


----------



## Resibiker (4. März 2012)

Hier erst mal ein Bild von meiner Gravity Dropper Turbo.







Die verlegung läuft am Oberrohr entlang und ist auf 2 stellen mit welkro (ritch-ratch) band befestigt.

Ich Fahre die Gravity dropper Turbo 27.2mm mit gravity adapter auf 30mm seit 2 Jahren.
Musste einmal ne Wartung machen da mir beim Bikwash der ganze sand in die sattelstütze gelaufen war (Bike stand über Kopf).

Fahre das Edi von Crosscountry bis Downhill,die Gravity macht alles mit.

Meine Gravity ist eine Multiposition das heist da gibt es noch eim loch zwichen up und down.


----------



## Mätz__ (4. März 2012)

Sehr nice! Danke für die Infos und das Bild. Hatte mir die zusätzliche Leitung weniger schön vorgestellt. Aber geht ja gut klar.
Ich wusste nicht das es von Gravity auch gleich den passenden Adapter dazuzukaufen gibt. Vielen dank!
Dann werd ich mir das doch mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## esta (4. März 2012)

Angeblich erscheint demnÃ¤chst irgendwann die neue Kindshock LEV die ist dann auch in 27,2 mm erhÃ¤ltlich. Und soll mit bis zu 150mm Verstellweg (nicht sicher ob das wirklich auch fÃ¼r die 27,2er gilt) und Zugansteuerung im fixierten unteren Teil wohl das nonplusultra sein. Preislich wohl um 300â¬.


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (6. April 2012)

Die Gravity-Dropper gibt es beim Hersteller in den USA in 30,0mm direkt zu kaufen. Über den Shop sind diese sogar alle individuell konfigurierbar.

Ich denke, dass ich mir dort eine bestellen werde - die Descender reicht mir auch vollkommen aus. 
Wenn der Zoll noch dazu kommen sollte, ist man bei rund 200eur.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (16. April 2012)

Gibts mittlerweile Vario Stützen für 30mm?


----------



## Daniel12 (17. April 2012)

kannst eine 27,2mm nehmen und eine passende Adapterhülse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. April 2012)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile Vario Stützen für 30mm?


Nein


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (17. April 2012)

Hmmm.... Hab's doch geschrieben, dass die Gravity-Dropper in 30,0mm beim Hersteller verfügbar ist. ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2012)

die Rase Black Mamba gibts auch in 30.0, hab auf 30.9 aufhülsen müssen.


----------



## esta (17. April 2012)

bevor ich die gravity dropper kaufen wÃ¼rde lieber die forca sps 350, die hat auch ne billige arretierung Ã¼ber nen loch in der hÃ¼lse und kostet dafÃ¼r aber auch nur 80â¬


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (17. April 2012)

Ne StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 80â¬?!?! Wo jibbet die? Beim Aldi oder beim Praktiker?

Sorry, aber fÃ¼r den Preis kannst doch keine gute QualitÃ¤t erwarten.


----------



## Mätz__ (18. April 2012)

und wieso nicht?
Was isn da so besonderes dran, das es 300 kosten muss?
stück rohr mit löchern und nem kleinen mechanismus....


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (18. April 2012)

Hello

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die genutzten Materialien und die Präzision bei der Verarbeitung generell besser sind. Zudem ist bei der GD noch alles Handarbeit. Und allein dadurch wird man den Preis nicht besser darstellen können. 
Ich vermute daher, dass diese preiswerte Stütze mit eingekauften Teilen bloß zusammengesetzt wird.

Oder was sagen die Ingenieure und Bastler hier im Forum?

Natürlich bleibt die Wahl jedem selbst überlassen. ;-)

Gruß
tueNNes


----------



## qiqweck (15. Juli 2012)

tadaaaaaa! nach stundenlanger arbeit und ner menge blasen an den fingern, hab ich eine ks 950i jetz passend für mein norco six (von 30.9 auf 30.0) abgeschliffen.
erste probefahrt vielversprechend, falls es zu problemen kommen sollte, werd ichs hier verkünden! allen gute fahrt!!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2012)

wie hast das gemacht?
Ist das Teil auch zylindrisch + rund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qiqweck (17. Juli 2012)

?? zylindrisch und rund ist die sattelstütze.. ja .. und zu beginn leicht konisch. gemacht hab ichs folgendermaßen: erst soweit mit schleifpapier und metallfeile, bis die stütze die ersten 5-10mm reinpasst. dann mit einem stift rundum markiert und mich so stück für stück unter zuhilfenahme eines dremels mit schleifaufsatz vorgearbeitet. dremeln, freilen, schleifen- in der reihenfolge ca. 1000mal wiederholen und immerwieder kontrollieren und vor allem gefühlvoll und geduldsam vorgehen, dann passt es


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juli 2012)

Und das soll dann rund sein?
Knarzt sie nicht?


----------



## qiqweck (17. Juli 2012)

wäre dem so, hätte ich es gepostet. bisher ist alles wunderbar. es bedarf schon etwas gefühl für das material, aber man bekommt es rund und gleichmäßig. 
immer wieder rein ins rohr, genau hinsehen, anzeichen, nie zuviel wegnehmen. 
mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen


----------



## Atos62 (24. September 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und das soll dann rund sein?
> Knarzt sie nicht?



Ist denn das Sattelrohr innen rund ?
Ich bin den umgekehrten Weg gegangen ud hab die Reibahle eingesetzt.

Die ersten 3 Durchgänge waren trotz extrem kleiner Schnittiefe sehr hakelig, nachher ging es dann aber geschmeidig -> die Rundheit der Rohre ist nicht gerade berauschend, aber für die Funktion ausreichend.


----------



## trailinger (8. Oktober 2012)

Juten Tach,

weiss jemand, ob man die KS lev 30,9mm genauso abdrehen kann wie die KS900i, mit der das hier schon einige gemacht haben? Mein BioSS braucht dringend ne Variostütze - und die lev ist in 27,2mm zwar überall angekündigt und die Reduzierhülse liegt schon hier rum, aber so recht kann ich nicht dran glauben, dass die bei der geringen NAchfrage nach den dünnen Stützen auch wirklich kommt.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Freely (16. November 2012)

Hallo an alle,
weiß zufällig jemand, ob sich an der Wandstärke von der Kind Shock I900 zur Supernatural (natürlich jeweils in 30,9) etwas getan hat bzw. diese verringert wurde?
Habe die 30,9er Supernatural in den Händen und finde die Wandstärke von unten gesehen arg dünn und habe da so meine Zweifel mit dem Abdrehen.
Vielen Dank vorab
Gruß
Freely


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atos62 (17. November 2012)

Sattel in hinterer Position + abdrehen = gefährlich !


----------



## hamsteralex (30. November 2012)

So, seit gestern hab ich eine Forca SPS 400 im Golden Willow. Die Montage hat insgesamt vielleicht eine viertel Stunde gedauert. Der Sattel will halt gscheit eingestellt sein. Der Rest war wirklich einfach. Alte Stütze raus, Reduzierhülse rein, Forca rein, Bedienhebel am Lenker befestigen und ausrichten, Zug fixieren, Sattel dran und zum Schluss die Stütze einstellen: Fertig! 

Da es gestern wie aus Eimer gegossen hat, musste die Probefahrt leider noch etwas auf sich warten. Das erste Probesitzen mit rauf runter im Keller fiel aber schon mal positiv aus.


----------

